# Music about the flat earth



## Parallaxicality (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello, great to be here. 

I'm currently doing a video series on the resurgence in belief in a flat earth and was wondering what would make an appropriate free to use theme tune for it. Doesn't specifically have to be ABOUT flat earth, but maybe refer to Earth's four corners or something like that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Parallaxicality said:


> Hello, great to be here.
> 
> I'm currently doing a video series on the resurgence in belief in a flat earth and was wondering what would make an appropriate free to use theme tune for it. Doesn't specifically have to be ABOUT flat earth, but maybe refer to Earth's four corners or something like that. Thanks in advance!


If your video is satire, might I suggest The Planets by Holst, or Debussy's Clair de lune, or Dvorak's Song to the Moon. If not satire I have no idea because no one has seriously believed in a flat Earth for hundreds of years, perhaps thousands. Even the Ancient Greeks believed in a round Earth. It's a modern tale told today that says Christopher Columbus' sailors thought they would fall off the flat Earth, they knew it was round; the sailors didn't believe the Earth was flat. Perhaps medieval church music?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry, all the music I know centers around a spherical Earth.


----------



## Parallaxicality (Jun 28, 2016)

Is there music about the spherical earth? If so that would be good too


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> Perhaps medieval church music?


As with the Columbus story, it's an urban myth that a flat earth theory predominated during the mediæval period. Indeed, from the Dark Ages onwards, kings and emperors were crowned whilst holding golden orbs, to symbolise their dominion over the (spherical) world. So I'd advise against using mediæval music, lest it give the wrong impression, and go for something "neutral" instead. There's plenty of fairly "flat" (in a non-pejorative sense) music out there. You might try Erik Satie's slower piano pieces, like one of his _Gnossiennes_; numbers 3 and 4 spring to mind.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> As with the Columbus story, it's an urban myth that a flat earth theory predominated during the mediæval period. Indeed, from the Dark Ages onwards, kings and emperors were crowned whilst holding golden orbs, to symbolise their dominion over the (spherical) world. So I'd advise against using mediæval music, lest it give the wrong impression, and go for something "neutral" instead. There's plenty of fairly "flat" (in a non-pejorative sense) music out there. You might try Erik Satie's slower piano pieces, like one of his _Gnossiennes_; numbers 3 and 4 spring to mind.


I agree with you totally. I couldn't really think of any music suitable, so I thought of something old without really thinking it through. Flat Earth Society - seriously?


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros (Jun 15, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> I agree with you totally. I couldn't really think of any music suitable, so I thought of something old without really thinking it through. Flat Earth Society - seriously?


Yup. They have a website and everything.


----------



## Parallaxicality (Jun 28, 2016)

SimonDekkerLinnros said:


> Yup. They have a website and everything.


Several in fact; all in a state of ideological war over which is the "real" one and which is "controlled opposition".


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2016)

Here's a recent and longish article from The Guardian about this topic:
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jun/28/why-bad-ideas-refuse-die


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Since the earth is a bit flat at the poles its outline describes a 'squashed ball' Its partially true. 
("Das lied von der oblate ellipsoid" anyone?)


----------



## Parallaxicality (Jun 28, 2016)

The Earth's curvature is only about 0.009 degrees per km, so it's not that far from flat. 

Oh and back on topic, thanks for the advice! I went with Clair de Lune but you really reminded me I should be listening to more Dvorak.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I suggest either Dutch music or Russian music, because both make people think  of flat earth.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Well ... if it's music about the flat earth, keep to the flat keys, I suggest. The second movement of Beethoven's Third Symphony is in C minor, which is three flats. I only mention this piece because it is a funeral march, and perhaps it's time the "flat earth theory" was finally laid to rest?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

For serious flat-earthers, may I suggest the melodious and thoughtful tune utilised to such good effect by Messrs Laurel and Hardy?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Parallaxicality said:


> Hello, great to be here.
> 
> I'm currently doing a video series on the resurgence in belief in a flat earth and was wondering what would make an appropriate *free to use *theme tune for it. Doesn't specifically have to be ABOUT flat earth, but maybe refer to Earth's four corners or something like that. Thanks in advance!


This is a significant qualifier. Some people wrongly assume older Classical music is in the public domain. In fact, the performance itself is typically under copyright.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

portsmouth sinfonia's also sprach Zaratustra


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

B.o.B: Flatline:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Use whatever music you like, perhaps something from fairy stories might be appropriate


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Use whatever music you like, perhaps something from fairy stories might be appropriate


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

How would you describe the emotional content that you are aiming for in your video? 

I think it would be funny and interesting to play Shostakovich Symphony 4. You'd have to fish around and edit for the excerpts to your liking(the symphony is over an hour long), and I could point you to them depending on how you answer the first question.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Here's a recent and longish article from The Guardian about this topic:
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jun/28/why-bad-ideas-refuse-die


Now you have me watching that guy's flat earth videos. Why do I always get the sense that people heavily into conspiracy theories don't understand why affirming the consequent is logically fallacious?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Maybe the soundtrack to "The Truman Show" since Truman lives in a place that is very much how the flat earthers believe the earth to be:


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

sloth said:


> portsmouth sinfonia's also sprach Zaratustra


Came here just to suggest this. It's perfectly apropos to the inept thinking surrounding a flat earth.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Pretty much any Thomas Dolby.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Nobody suggested music from the hit charts yet? Flat music for a flat earth.


----------



## Parallaxicality (Jun 28, 2016)

Lyricus said:


> Came here just to suggest this. It's perfectly apropos to the inept thinking surrounding a flat earth.


Oh God! I wish I could use that! But I'm pretty sure the performance is under copyright


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

Your name doesn't happen to be Willy by any chance?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't wait to see your next series -- on phlogiston.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Some George Frederick McKay guy wrote a piece called "Song Over the Great Plains", that's pretty flat earth, I would think.






Also found this:


----------



## Parallaxicality (Jun 28, 2016)

MarkW said:


> I can't wait to see your next series -- on phlogiston.


Thanks for the idea; that would make a great examination of how science works.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Definitely NOT Langgaard's "Music of The Spheres."


----------



## Parallaxicality (Jun 28, 2016)

Thought you might want to know that the first video in my flat earth series is now up.

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That was great and also entertaining. Keep it up!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Parallaxicality said:


> Thought you might want to know that the first video in my flat earth series is now up.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help


Video is not playing in my neck of the woods .


----------

